#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  gescheiden vrouw met 2 kinderen wil een kans op een goed huwelijk.

## berbermeisje

Beste serieuse en lieve mannen die willen trouwen, ik ben een leuke verzorgde en zorgzame aantrekkelijke Marokkaans vrouw van 32 jaar met 2 prachtige kinderen van 9 en 5 jaar. Na een huwelijk van 11 jaar, ben ik sinds een half jaar gescheiden, ik kom uit omgeving van Nador en woon momenteel in Amstedam heb in het verleden in Vleuten gewoond. Ik ben gescheiden omdat mijn ex man een psychopaat bleek te zijn en alles deed wat god verboden had, vreemdgaan, gokken, blowen, geen verantwoordelijkheid nemen en 24 uur buiten hangen met vrienddinnen en geld opmaken, toch heb ik het 10 jaar weten vol te houden, maar het was geen mekrab, allah heeft me gelukkig bij hem weggehaald was niet veilig voor mij en de kids, ik werk in dagelijks leven als administratief medewerkster, Zoek een man dat tegenovergestelde is van mijn ex een man met een hart, dat bidt bang is voor allah en verantwoordelijk is tegenover zijn gezin, zijn rechten en plichten kent in het gezin en ook van leuke dingen houdt zoals winkelen, bios, Zoek liever een gescheiden man met 1 of 2 kinderen die ook een rugzakje met zich meedraagt en er natuurlijk leuk en verzorgd uitziet, ik ben 1,68 lang, stijl haar en licht huidskleur,en normaal postuur. Hoop dat allah mij een tweede kans geeft in de liefde en huwelijk,

Graag alleen serieuse reackties heb al genoeg meegemaakt en heb geen zin in Players.

----------


## berbermeisje

uppppppppppp

----------


## man190

sallaam dame ben 38 en heb 2 kids gescheiden
zie er leuk uit hoor van je groetjes

----------


## soussi31

salaamouhaleikoum ben 31 jaar heb 2 kindjes en ook gescheiden

----------


## abdelskie

Beste jongedame,
Spijtig dat dit je is overkomen.
Heb ook aardig wat meegemaakt en heb 2 hele leuke kids.
Het leven loopt eenmaal zo als het gaat, komt inshallah weer goed als je hart maar op de goede plek zit.
Heb je zin in een leuk gesprek en wie weet...... dan hoor ik van je.
Het gaat je goed.

Groetjes

----------


## puntacana

> Beste serieuse en lieve mannen die willen trouwen, ik ben een leuke verzorgde en zorgzame aantrekkelijke Marokkaans vrouw van 32 jaar met 2 prachtige kinderen van 9 en 5 jaar. Na een huwelijk van 11 jaar, ben ik sinds een half jaar gescheiden, ik kom uit omgeving van Nador en woon momenteel in Amstedam heb in het verleden in Vleuten gewoond. Ik ben gescheiden omdat mijn ex man een psychopaat bleek te zijn en alles deed wat god verboden had, vreemdgaan, gokken, blowen, geen verantwoordelijkheid nemen en 24 uur buiten hangen met vrienddinnen en geld opmaken, toch heb ik het 10 jaar weten vol te houden, maar het was geen mekrab, allah heeft me gelukkig bij hem weggehaald was niet veilig voor mij en de kids, ik werk in dagelijks leven als administratief medewerkster, Zoek een man dat tegenovergestelde is van mijn ex een man met een hart, dat bidt bang is voor allah en verantwoordelijk is tegenover zijn gezin, zijn rechten en plichten kent in het gezin en ook van leuke dingen houdt zoals winkelen, bios, Zoek liever een gescheiden man met 1 of 2 kinderen die ook een rugzakje met zich meedraagt en er natuurlijk leuk en verzorgd uitziet, ik ben 1,68 lang, stijl haar en licht huidskleur,en normaal postuur. Hoop dat allah mij een tweede kans geeft in de liefde en huwelijk,
> 
> Graag alleen serieuse reackties heb al genoeg meegemaakt en heb geen zin in Players.


Hoi hoi,

Je verhaal is duidelijk, heel erg sterreotype en herkenbaar, desalniettemin heeft het mijn aandacht getrokken, volgens mij bezit jij een sterke karakter?? Ik heb veel respect voor vrouwen die zich uit deze situaties. Weten te vechten. Alleen hoop ik niet dat je ex nog steeds spyxho en jaloers is?? Slecht voor je eventuele nieuwe relatie (s) voor de rest kan ik wel allerlei leuke dingen over mezelf vertellenmaar dat is ook slechts een schijnwereled..alhoewel ik heel verzorgd ben en een klein beetje ijdel, niet veel hoor....ik hou van leuke dingen doen, zit in een scheididng en heb 2 jongens. En voor de rest hou ik van verzorgde types, lingerie etc de rest laat ik aan jou. Ps zit regelmatig in het buitenland vvanwege mijn werk.

Gr
Joe

----------


## adnanmoulay

salam alles goed,,sorry om te horen van die ex van jou,,inchallah zal allah jou belonen met een goeie man deze keer,,,

----------


## IkkeMan

Trieeeeeeeeeeeeeest allemaaaaaaaaaaaal!!!!

----------


## hussain

Hoi.... Ik weet niet of je het liegen te zwaar opneemt en dat je, of dat je echt veel liegt. Ik geloof niet snel iets. negatieve en positieve reviews zijn niet :/

----------


## Meneer36

Vrouwen waarvan de mannen zulk gedrag vertonen komt deeld door de vrouwen waarmee ze zijn. Is de man gelukkig met zn vrouw waarom zou hij zn tijd en energie niet in zn gezin steken. Is daar wel eens over nagedacht?? IK bedoel waar 2 gedoe hebben hebben 2 schuld.

Ik praat uit ervaring. Dus ook jij hebt schuld dat je relatie zo is gelopen. 

Spijtig maar waar.

----------


## Ladynora

> Vrouwen waarvan de mannen zulk gedrag vertonen komt deeld door de vrouwen waarmee ze zijn. Is de man gelukkig met zn vrouw waarom zou hij zn tijd en energie niet in zn gezin steken. Is daar wel eens over nagedacht?? IK bedoel waar 2 gedoe hebben hebben 2 schuld.
> 
> Ik praat uit ervaring. Dus ook jij hebt schuld dat je relatie zo is gelopen. 
> 
> Spijtig maar waar.


Daar ben ik het niet eens mee. 
Er zijn genoeg mannen die geen energie steken in hun gezin maar liever met vrienden willen hangen. Mannen die hun puberteit opnieuw willen belven en vindt dat de wereld om hun draait. Sorry maar er zijn heel veel mannen die zo zijn. Tuurlijk heb je ook slechte vrouwen, maar om te zeggen dat zulke gedrag van mannen deels door de vrouw komt vind ik echt niet terecht. 
Ik ben zelf een gescheiden vrouw van 35 jaar en heb een dochter van 9 jaar. Ik ben gaan scheiden toen mijn dochter een jaar was, en ben tot nu bewust alleen gebleven, bang om hetzelfde mee te maken als bij mijn ex. Ik ben er wel overheen en probeer nu wel te gaan daten. Maar je stelling klopt niet. Niet alles is zwart wit. Soms zijn er twee schuld maar niet altijd......

Berbermeisje, laat me weten of je iemand gevonden hebt die de moeite waard is, misschien dat ik ook hier iets ga plaatsen en of het uberhaupt de moeite waard is om hier iets te plaatsen......

----------


## nador-city

salaamouhaleikoum ik ben 36jaar ik heb twee liefe kinder dochter zoon me ex had geen respect aan me altijd ruzie thuis daarm heb ik juiste weg gekozen om te scheiden nu wl ik gaan trouwen as jij dat wl lieverd wl ik gelukkig maken .hier is mijn e-mail kan je me toevoegen praat wie verder hoe dat loopt . [email protected] groetjes xxjes

----------


## abdellah76

Hey berber meisje ik ben een gescheiden man en bij mij was het net andersom mijn vrouw had een dubbel leven en deed alles was haram is ik ben een nederlandse man van 35 en wil graag de juiste vrouwe vinden en die allah vreest..([email protected])

----------


## Meneer36

> Daar ben ik het niet eens mee. 
> Er zijn genoeg mannen die geen energie steken in hun gezin maar liever met vrienden willen hangen. Mannen die hun puberteit opnieuw willen belven en vindt dat de wereld om hun draait. Sorry maar er zijn heel veel mannen die zo zijn. Tuurlijk heb je ook slechte vrouwen, maar om te zeggen dat zulke gedrag van mannen deels door de vrouw komt vind ik echt niet terecht. 
> Ik ben zelf een gescheiden vrouw van 35 jaar en heb een dochter van 9 jaar. Ik ben gaan scheiden toen mijn dochter een jaar was, en ben tot nu bewust alleen gebleven, bang om hetzelfde mee te maken als bij mijn ex. Ik ben er wel overheen en probeer nu wel te gaan daten. Maar je stelling klopt niet. Niet alles is zwart wit. Soms zijn er twee schuld maar niet altijd......
> 
> Berbermeisje, laat me weten of je iemand gevonden hebt die de moeite waard is, misschien dat ik ook hier iets ga plaatsen en of het uberhaupt de moeite waard is om hier iets te plaatsen......


Hahaha..eigenlijk vind je dat ik gelijk heb. Alleen draai je er flink omheen.
Schattig hoor.

----------


## Ladynora

ahhaah nee vind zeker niet dat je gelijk hebt....maar netjes dat jij je eigen schuld wel erkent in je gebroken huwelijk.... en wat mij betreft mijn gebroken huwelijk...ik ben onschuldig  :duivel:

----------


## Dienaresje.

> Vrouwen waarvan de mannen zulk gedrag vertonen komt deeld door de vrouwen waarmee ze zijn. Is de man gelukkig met zn vrouw waarom zou hij zn tijd en energie niet in zn gezin steken. Is daar wel eens over nagedacht?? IK bedoel waar 2 gedoe hebben hebben 2 schuld.
> 
> Ik praat uit ervaring. Dus ook jij hebt schuld dat je relatie zo is gelopen. 
> 
> Spijtig maar waar.


Subhan Allah.. Praat niet over iemand die je niet eens kent. Genoeg vrome zusters en of broeders die bij een verkeerde partner zitten. Maar dit is ook het leven.. Het leven gaat nimmer altijd goed. Iedereen maakt beproevingen mee.. En dat dus door een verkeerde partner, een keer te veel geld en een keer te weinig, ziektes en ga zo maar door. Daarvoor leven we hier.. We worden dagelijks beproefd. Maar sowieso is het oordelen aan Allah subhana wa ta'ala.. Alleen hij weet precies wat er zich allemaal heeft afgespeeld.

Topicstarter, moge Allah subhana wa ta'ala je een vrome man schenken waar jij naar opzoek bent insa'Allah. Inna Allaha ma'a sabereen. Waarlijk, Allah is met de geduldige. Houd je vast aan het geloof en mocht je iemand vinden vergeet dan vooral niet om dua te doen.. Doe het elke dag vraag of Allah subhana wa ta'ala het kwade van je weg wilt houden en je alleen het goede wilt schenken in het wereldse leven en in het hiernamaals. En vergeet Salaat Istikhara niet.

Wasalaam!

----------


## Jamal2012

Salam aleikoum wa rahmouto allah wa barakto allah 


Beste lieve Farida ,


ik zal u wat vertelen bij kort info .

ik ben namelijk geen Jamal maar dat Jamal is dat hij Familie Van mijn vrouw
ik wil je vertelen ik lees dat verhaal dat u opzoek naar*behulpzame lieve berberse man, ik heb Jamal die woont in Marokko hij zit eigelijk beetje vedriet dat hij graag wilt trouwen met een lieve vrouw waar hij kan opbouwen samen leven dat hij graag serieus bij familie in Nederland blij zijn omdat hij wilt dat graag bij zijn zuster blijven zijn allemaal getrouwd die wonen in nederland wat ik wil je zeggen kan je wel meer info geven en over hem en telefoon van hem ik weet me zelf niet of je daar ook zou willen ook uit marokko willen trouwen want er zijn veel vrouwen willen uit marokko ik ben zelf getrouwed uit marokko van 21 jaar vrouw ik ben zelf namelijk 25 jaar oud mohim inchallah ik hoor het van je als goed is inchallah als het akkoord zullen wel ons allah goed tekomst brengen en goede leven inchallah goed pads paradijs*groete Abdelouahab

----------


## prins2love

> Vrouwen waarvan de mannen zulk gedrag vertonen komt deeld door de vrouwen waarmee ze zijn. Is de man gelukkig met zn vrouw waarom zou hij zn tijd en energie niet in zn gezin steken. Is daar wel eens over nagedacht?? IK bedoel waar 2 gedoe hebben hebben 2 schuld.
> 
> Ik praat uit ervaring. Dus ook jij hebt schuld dat je relatie zo is gelopen. 
> 
> Spijtig maar waar.



daar zit wil wat in,,,

----------


## mijster

hello daar vrouwtje , heb gespekt bij je, lijkt het me leuk dat we wat contact gaan hebben en krijgen indien intress . Hier alvast mijn facebook (El Abbaoui | Facebook)hoop nog Samen een keer stappen in het mooie gizellig chaten ik zou heel graag je leren kunnen voor sierieus inshallah en hoe is het met jou ;hoop iets van je te horen, 
GR

----------


## Sabbah02

Meis,
Laat je niet kisten!\
Komt uit een dergelijke situatie(gelukkig niet geheel hetzelfde) maar weet dat 'trekken aan een dood paard' niet lukt en dat je verschrikkelijk veel energie kunt verspillen aan een dergelijke relatie, maar dat het verstandiger is te vertrekken, al had je dat vroeger nooit gehoopt.....\Ik wens je succes en in shllah vind je de ware snel...!

----------


## marokkkko

upppp

----------


## Ladynora

heluuup, heb en tijdje geleden op deze topic gereageerd....en nu heb ik hierdoor een rode vakje bij mijn naam staan..... (voor schaamteloze gedrag) ....waar slaat dit nou weer op....en hoe kom ik ervanaf........ :tranen: .

----------


## Batata Helwa

beste zuster,

misschien is het beter aan te geven bij je familie of moskee dat je wil trouwen.
via internet een geschikte man zoeken is volgens mij zoeken naar een speld in de hooiberg.
je lijkt me een slimme meid veel succes

----------


## Mimoun073

Hoi lieve dame ik ben een man van 38 die heel graag in een huwelijksbootje wil stappen. Ik ben heel goed met kids. Hier men telefoonnummer als je me wilt bereiken (06) 57 86 47 38

----------


## berbermeisje

Salaam..

----------


## Mimoun073

Salam mooie dame hier men nummer om me te bereiken 0687433090

----------


## berbermeisje

Alleen serieuze mannen.. die willen trouwen... geen spelletjes spelen of sex willen daar begin ik niet aan.

----------


## Mimoun073

Wollah ik ben ook serieus

----------


## yassino500

salaam ik ben yassin ben 30 jaar ben opzoek naar leuke vrouw laat wat van je horen zou ik zeggen

----------


## berbermeisje

upppppp

----------


## Jalal81

Salam mijn naam is Jalal ben 36. Jaar wil graag trouwen ben nu in Nederland met visum bij familie.en ben serieus zou graag iets leuk met jou doen om elkaar te leren kennen hoor graag van je en mijn Nederlands is niet ok wel Frans en Spaans en Arabisch 

Groet Jalal

----------


## amir1

> Beste serieuse en lieve mannen die willen trouwen, ik ben een leuke verzorgde en zorgzame 
> 
> 
> aantrekkelijke Marokkaans vrouw van 32 jaar met 2 prachtige kinderen van 9 en 5 jaar. Na een huwelijk van 11 jaar, ben ik sinds een half jaar gescheiden, ik kom uit omgeving van Nador en woon momenteel in Amstedam heb in het verleden in Vleuten gewoond. Ik ben gescheiden omdat mijn ex man een psychopaat bleek te zijn en alles deed wat god verboden had, vreemdgaan, gokken, blowen, geen verantwoordelijkheid nemen en 24 uur buiten hangen met vrienddinnen en geld opmaken, toch heb ik het 10 jaar weten vol te houden, maar het was geen mekrab, allah heeft me gelukkig bij hem weggehaald was niet veilig voor mij en de kids, ik werk in dagelijks leven als administratief medewerkster, Zoek een man dat tegenovergestelde is van mijn ex een man met een hart, dat bidt bang is voor allah en verantwoordelijk is tegenover zijn gezin, zijn rechten en plichten kent in het gezin en ook van leuke dingen houdt zoals winkelen, bios, Zoek liever een gescheiden man met 1 of 2 kinderen die ook een rugzakje met zich meedraagt en er natuurlijk leuk en verzorgd uitziet, ik ben 1,68 lang, stijl haar en licht huidskleur,en normaal postuur. Hoop dat allah mij een tweede kans geeft in de liefde en huwelijk,
> 
> Graag alleen serieuse reackties heb al genoeg meegemaakt en heb geen zin in Players.


Salam. Heb intresse stuur een mij een priv bericht met mailadres als je wilt

----------


## hicham_adam

Hoi Dame ,
Alles goed

----------


## Mohamed1979!

> Beste serieuse en lieve mannen die willen trouwen, ik ben een leuke verzorgde en zorgzame aantrekkelijke Marokkaans vrouw van 32 jaar met 2 prachtige kinderen van 9 en 5 jaar. Na een huwelijk van 11 jaar, ben ik sinds een half jaar gescheiden, ik kom uit omgeving van Nador en woon momenteel in Amstedam heb in het verleden in Vleuten gewoond. Ik ben gescheiden omdat mijn ex man een psychopaat bleek te zijn en alles deed wat god verboden had, vreemdgaan, gokken, blowen, geen verantwoordelijkheid nemen en 24 uur buiten hangen met vrienddinnen en geld opmaken, toch heb ik het 10 jaar weten vol te houden, maar het was geen mekrab, allah heeft me gelukkig bij hem weggehaald was niet veilig voor mij en de kids, ik werk in dagelijks leven als administratief medewerkster, Zoek een man dat tegenovergestelde is van mijn ex een man met een hart, dat bidt bang is voor allah en verantwoordelijk is tegenover zijn gezin, zijn rechten en plichten kent in het gezin en ook van leuke dingen houdt zoals winkelen, bios, Zoek liever een gescheiden man met 1 of 2 kinderen die ook een rugzakje met zich meedraagt en er natuurlijk leuk en verzorgd uitziet, ik ben 1,68 lang, stijl haar en licht huidskleur,en normaal postuur. Hoop dat allah mij een tweede kans geeft in de liefde en huwelijk,
> 
> Graag alleen serieuse reackties heb al genoeg meegemaakt en heb geen zin in Players.


Salaam zuster, ik ben een gescheiden man met kinderen en ben 38 jaar. Verzorgd en sociaal en praktiserend

----------


## dodi

Hoi,
Las je bericht
Mocht je nog openstaan voor contact bericht me dan
Groetjes

----------


## Mohamed1979!

> Hoi,
> Las je bericht
> Mocht je nog openstaan voor contact bericht me dan
> Groetjes


Salaam mag ik je nr dan kan ik je beter leren kennen.. Wa asalamo wa3alaikom

----------


## Mohamed1979!

Ik ben niet zo bekend met deze site of chat... hoop dat mijn bericht prive is aangekomen bij jou.. hoop je snel te mogen spreken want ben nog niet de juiste tegen gekomen helaas.

----------


## Mohamed1979!

A Salamo wa3alaikom.. mag ik een reactie van jou want ben wel benieuwd naar jou... heb je verhaal gelezen...

----------


## fir

Hoi , kan je mij pm sturen wil graag met je praten

----------


## Brahim1308

Hoi ik brahim,35 jaar,gescheiden en vader van 3 kinderen...

----------

